

An ELance for high-end, professional services. - nickcronin
http://gigaom.com/collaboration/expertbids-online-labor-platforms-go-niche/

======
kls
I must say that I found the post amusing for a company that bills itself the
Elance for high-end, when the first post's I saw where:

 _I am in need of a designer to develop my company website. Currently we are
operating without a website. Budget: Under $1,000_

 _I am looking for a web designer to build a basic 5 page site for a debt
reduction service. Budget: Under $1,000_

It kind of looks like the same need a Facebook clone for free junk to me.

------
chii
by definition, a high end professional services firm/contractor will probably
not require an Elance style of job board site to find work. Simply word of
mouth and/or reputation will be enough

